# Három költő veszett meg benned



## franknagy

Ha már a fűzfapoétáknál tartunk, hallottátok-e már a következő "dicséretetet" ?

_Három költő veszett *meg* benned.
A kezed *Arany*, a fejed *Petőfi*, az eszed meg *Tompa*._


----------



## Zsanna

Valami rémlik, de úgy emlékszem, hogy "veszett *el* benned" volt az igekötő. (Bár lehet, hogy az abban a _bon mot_-ban szerepel, amihez hozzájön még egy mondat: Teljesen nyomtalanul. )


----------



## franknagy

Zsanna said:


> Valami rémlik, de úgy emlékszem, hogy "veszett *el* benned ... Teljesen nyomtalanul. )


Ez a változat is ötletes.


----------



## francisgranada

Zsanna said:


> Valami rémlik, de úgy emlékszem, hogy "veszett *el* benned" volt az igekötő ...


Igen, így én is ismerem. Persze nem mindjárt _három_ költő_, _csak _egy . _Én elsősorban nem is ironikus értelemben ismerem, hanem pont fordítva, vagyis dicseretként (ebben az esetben a "Teljesen nyomtalanul" toldalék elmarad ...)


----------



## franknagy

Aha, a "meg" azért került a mondatomba az "el" helyett, mert gúnyos ételemben használtam.


----------



## Zsanna

Igen, ez érthető, de a kifejezés saját ihletésű vagy használják mások is?


----------



## franknagy

franknagy said:


> Aha, a "meg" azért került a mondatomba az "el" helyett, mert gúnyos ételemben használtam.


Nem saját ihletésű. Nem tudom, mikor és kitől hallottam először.


----------

